# Windows 10 Installation Trouble ('A media driver...')



## upforce (Jun 18, 2016)

I built my gaming computer around a month ago, but cannot not get it to work, due to a problem during installation. I have been trying to download Windows 10.

The error message reads:
"_A media driver your computer needs is missing. This could be a DVD,USB or hard disk driver. If you have CD, DVD or USB flash drive on it, please insert it now.

Note: If the installation media for Windows is in the DVD drive or on a USB drive, you can safely remove it for this step._"

My Computer Specs
============
CPU: Intel i5-4690K
GPU: Radeon R7 370 (ASUS 4GB Edition)
Motherboard: MSI Z97S Krait Edition 
Ram: Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB DDR3 (Single Stick)
SSD: Kinston UV300 120GB 
HDD: (None)

*Note: I know the iso file for Windows 10 is *not * corrupted, because I have tried multiple sources, usb sticks, and diffrent browsers. I have yet to try and install drivers, because I don't know if I need any.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you trying too install Windows from the ISO? Or did you use the ISO file to create your installation Media? If the former it is not going to work.


----------



## upforce (Jun 18, 2016)

dustyjay said:


> Are you trying too install Windows from the ISO? Or did you use the ISO file to create your installation Media? If the former it is not going to work.


I downloaded the file from the installation media* & *I also downloaded the iso file itself and put in it on a USB (Using Rufus).


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

What OS was installed on the computer prior to the attempt to install Windows 10?


----------



## upforce (Jun 18, 2016)

dustyjay said:


> What OS was installed on the computer prior to the attempt to install Windows 10?


There was no previous OS, I just built my computer.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The whole deal with the free Win 10 was upgrading from an existing qualifying version of windows (8.1 or win 7 SP1). If you do not have one of these on your computer you need to purchase a retail copy of Win 10, or have a valid copy of one of the qualifying versions of Windows so that you can use the Product Code (Key Code) to activate the Free Upgrade.


----------



## upforce (Jun 18, 2016)

dustyjay said:


> The whole deal with the free Win 10 was upgrading from an existing qualifying version of windows (8.1 or win 7 SP1). If you do not have one of these on your computer you need to purchase a retail copy of Win 10, or have a valid copy of one of the qualifying versions of Windows so that you can use the Product Code (Key Code) to activate the Free Upgrade.


That's actually false. Windows 10 has the ability to download without the product key or a previous OS. There are limited restrictions, but you can still download it.

Here's a link for reference: http://www.howtogeek.com/244678/you-dont-need-a-product-key-to-install-and-use-windows-10/


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I read the article from your link. The fact that you can get away with not having a valid Product Key to install and use windows 10 for now, does not mean that Microsoft won't eventually catch on to the scheme and eventually shut down the un-activated copies installed in this manner. at that time people who have the un-activated copies will likely have to fork over the price of a retail Product Key. Do I think MS charges a premium price for their Retail Copies of the OS? Yes I do. But at the same time I also realize that I have agreed to the EULA Terms.


----------



## upforce (Jun 18, 2016)

dustyjay said:


> I read the article from your link. The fact that you can get away with not having a valid Product Key to install and use windows 10 for now, does not mean that Microsoft won't eventually catch on to the scheme and eventually shut down the un-activated copies installed in this manner. at that time people who have the un-activated copies will likely have to fork over the price of a retail Product Key. Do I think MS charges a premium price for their Retail Copies of the OS? Yes I do. But at the same time I also realize that I have agreed to the EULA Terms.


I don't think you understand what I am try to solve....I want to fix the error. I already plan to buy a key, and Microsoft DOES realize there is a free version. They have built it like that. If not, why would they put a "Skip code" button. Point being, I just want to get my error fixed.


----------

